# Rotten wood at door frame - how to repair?



## southtexasrich (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

My first post! I found y'all with a Bing web search...

I have a rotting wood problem. I attached pictures. I'm assuming that the unpainted portion of wood at the bottom of the frame absorbs water during rain, then just rotted out over time. This has created a gap where various critters get in.

How do I repair this? Quite honestly, I'd like to avoid replacing the entire length of wood because it seems like it'd be pretty hard. Also, this is a rental house, and I have no incentive to spend lots of money (and the reason I'm averse to calling the landlord is because we get such a good deal on rent, AND rent hasn't gone up in over three years, and I really want to keep it that way!). Nevertheless, if I have to spend money/do work, I will definitely do it.

I'm pretty handy with cars and motorcycles but I've never done anything like this before. I truly appreciate any assistance you can provide.

Rich


----------



## BigDon (Jul 14, 2013)

The proper way to do this is to replace the whole thing. You could splice another piece of lumber there, but it won't look good plus your LL may notice it. Just make sure you seal that area as well as paint/seal the cut end of the new wood. I see this a lot and it's because the installers never paint/seal the cut end of the wood and it absorbs moisture like a sponge.

It's best you let your LL know about it anyhow so when they do notice it, they don't think you're trying to hide anything. You could even tell him/her you're willing to pay for it but you just wanted to give them a heads up.


----------



## southtexasrich (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I guess I will have to do it right, ha!

One more question. The piece that rotted out was secured with screws coming from under the threshold. Do I have to remove the threshold to replicate that or can I toe nail into the threshold?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 15, 2013)

HEY MAN  ... welcome to our carnival!  You provided pics which proves you are much smarter than the usual newbies.  Your only other obligation is to generously "Like" useful posts from "da boyz" so we know if we helped you.

As for the wood  ...  You will be best served by replacing the entire vertical length.  Scabbing a new piece will leave a seam which will attract water and eventually rot out again.  By using a new, clean length, you can prime all sides before installing, providing maximum long term protection.  However, if the rot has already penetrated too far, you might be in for a bad surprise requiring a complete door replacement.  Those screws might have actually CAUSED your problem because water got under the wood and wicked up into the underside of the trim wood.  (Old screws can be sawn off flush with the threshold.  Seal the holes with constructive adhesive.)

I assume the left side is a "fixed" side, acting as a door stop, which does not swing since it was screwed through the threshold.  So, you need a tight fit on the new wood and the bottom end needs to be well primed against water.  I would also use top quality construction adhesive instead of new screws.  Clamp the wood in place to ensure a solid adhesion with the threshold.


----------



## mako1 (Aug 5, 2014)

From the pics all I can see rotten is the brick mold.You can take it off and replace with new for about $7 a stick.
Said you were a car guy.If some of the lower portion of the jamb is in bad shape but has some good wood remaining try some bondo.Can't really tell about the jamb from the pics.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 5, 2014)

He hasn't been back for a year, I guess he didn't get the right answer.


----------

